# I have decided.... (rant)



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I am going to assassinate the guy who decided that s13 240sx's should come with small rotors and crappy calipers... I want him dead for such a Idiotic Idea! I'm cruising down the freeway at about 65mph and I notice that traffic was slowing down cause of rush hour. The guy in front of me starts to slow down, and hes like 6 or 7 car spaces in front of me. So when I see him start to slow down I let off the gas, press the clutch and ease on the brakes a little. He is about 5 car spaces in front now @ 55mph... Then I see his reds pop up instantly... so I hit the brakes almost at teh same time... Now, he didn't slam the brakes he just applied them and is slowing down real smoothly... Im not slowing down nearly as fast so I try to floor the brake pedal... When we stop Im about 3 inches away from his bumper and I was Flooring the brakes the whole time... Then I think what could it be.... Pads? Nope, just changed... Rotors? changed them last year... Im hoping my BMC is still good and my calipers... But of the 3 years I've had this car... I've noticed I've never been able to lock up my brakes.... and that makes me Mad... Anyone else feel this way? Next Upgrade... Z32s!

Sorry so long.... Just needed to vent!


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

What pads are you using, and what's the approximate friction coefficient?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lol, not just the pads are wrong here. Floating calipers are just plain retarded. The don't apply force evenly. The Z32 brakes are awesome.
If you do the brake swap, my official recommendation is to do the front brakes and the Z32 master cylinder, but to avoid the rear brake setup. Not only does it decrease HP to the wheels, it is rather complicated. The pedal feel is also better with the Z32 MC and only 10 pistons of brakes, not 12.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> I am going to assassinate the guy who decided that s13 240sx's should come with small rotors and crappy calipers... I want him dead for such a Idiotic Idea! I'm cruising down the freeway at about 65mph and I notice that traffic was slowing down cause of rush hour. The guy in front of me starts to slow down, and hes like 6 or 7 car spaces in front of me. So when I see him start to slow down I let off the gas, press the clutch and ease on the brakes a little. He is about 5 car spaces in front now @ 55mph... Then I see his reds pop up instantly... so I hit the brakes almost at teh same time... Now, he didn't slam the brakes he just applied them and is slowing down real smoothly... Im not slowing down nearly as fast so I try to floor the brake pedal... When we stop Im about 3 inches away from his bumper and I was Flooring the brakes the whole time... Then I think what could it be.... Pads? Nope, just changed... Rotors? changed them last year... Im hoping my BMC is still good and my calipers... But of the 3 years I've had this car... I've noticed I've never been able to lock up my brakes



You may have air in the hydraulic system. Have you ever bled the system?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Yes they've been bleededed LOL.... As for brake pads... factory replacement... its still an attrocity(sp) for factory stopping power


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

you can't lock um up thast weird


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I have Hawk HPS and they stop on a dime (don't ask me how I know )


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, if you don't have the funds for z32, I highly suggest switching brake compounds like now.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> yeah, if you don't have the funds for z32, I highly suggest switching brake compounds like now.


Z32 brakes aren't expensive at all. Once again, I sell the complete swap for $250. I'm not advertising, in fact I've just sold my last set, but I'm just saying that I pick up the calipers with rotors for $100, and caliper rebuild kits are cheap too. I can actually still make a little profit after lines, paint, rotor turning, and pads. You can do the swap for under $300 easy.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, I bought that last set of brakes ^ :thumbup: . But anywho, you might want to check to see if your BMC is good or not, on my jetta, when the BMC was goin' I could barely lock them up. So to check, just sit in your car, press the brake to it's activation point, and if the pedal slowly inches its way to the floor, then your BMC is shot... They're easy to replace though...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hehe, that Z32 brake kit is the beez neez. Did you get the pics with the red paint? You never emailed me back. Anyways, a master cylinder swap would be great. The 5 speed 240SX's had a smaller master cylinder than the automatic, but if you're going to do a swap, one of the three Z32 MC's would be the best route. They came in 15/16", 1", and 17/16" sizes, with no real correlation to year or drivetrain... Just be wary of rebuilt MC's, as they sometimes have odd plugs in the ABS port that can be difficult to remove.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey BriDrive! can you PM me with info of when/if you're getting more z32 setups, what comes with the setup, and how much?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I know what Opium is talking about when he is talkin about the setup not being as affordable... For one... When you go with the 180sx/Altima brake setup or switching brake compounds its basically plug and play for me... But with the Z32s... I have to decide whether to go 5lug or stay 4 lug... More money if I go 5 lug or stay 4 lug anyways cause now I have to buy a new or used set of wheels to clear the calipers/rotors... next If I decide to go with new wheel or maybe even used wheels I need new tires... So thats when lil more funds are required... we talked about it before...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> I know what Opium is talking about when he is talkin about the setup not being as affordable... For one... When you go with the 180sx/Altima brake setup or switching brake compounds its basically plug and play for me... But with the Z32s... I have to decide whether to go 5lug or stay 4 lug... More money if I go 5 lug or stay 4 lug anyways cause now I have to buy a new or used set of wheels to clear the calipers/rotors... next If I decide to go with new wheel or maybe even used wheels I need new tires... So thats when lil more funds are required... we talked about it before...


180SX brakes are just the same Sumitomo 4-piston front 2-piston rear setup that appears in the Skyline and the Z32. Altima brakes suck. If you're going to do the brake swap, do the Sumi. As for 4 lug, drilling the rotors is a cinch. And the Z32 brakes fit in the smallest 240SX rim with no problem, as long as you have a 10mm or larger spacer. I like to plasma cut the center of the 240sx rotors and use that as a spacer. The 300ZX brake swap is one of the easiest and most effective ways to redefine your car. I sell the brake swaps for $250, with painted and loaded calipers, match painted 30x280mm rotors, and full brake line kit. I don't have any right now, but I might be getting another set soon. I'll PM you when I get one. No one can beat Street Tech on Z32 brake swap prices!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

send me a pm when you get more....might be interested but im not a definite sale


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Will they fit the stock steelies?


----------

